# Question about seatpost on the TCR



## Zealex (7 mo ago)

Googling info about the seatpost on the TCR, I read that it's one size for all frames and is okay to be cut for the smaller models. I am on a medium frame with the seatpost at the lowest, but it's still pretty long. I'm considering a profit, and was wondering if I needed to get a little bit cut would that be okay or it's a sign that the frame is too big for me?

The seat post cannot go any lower, and here's a photo at its lowest(around 4.5-5 inches still sticks out):


----------

